# overclocking!



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Avril 2000)

Est ce que quelqu'un connait un site qui explique simplement (en francais?) comment augmenter la vitesse d'horloge d'un PowerMac?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Avril 2000)

Si tu veux le faire sur un G4 (surtout les derniers) çà va être très chaud, car les cavaliers n'existe plus.
Si c'est comme sur un beurk, il suffit de tratouiller la position des cavaliers qui se trouve sur le carte mère.
Mais çà c'est de la théorie, je n'en ai jamais entendu parler, de ce genre de pratique avant ta question, même si voyant des gens paasnat tous leurs week-end à le faire, je me suis demander si c'était possible.
Celà dit, la réalité m'a très vite rattraper, et je suis reparti utiliser ma bécane sans éprouver que c'est possible (car franchement, qui a déjà tenté de le faire).
Si tu as essayé, donne tes impressions et résultats, çà peux être rigolo sur des vieux PowerPC. ;-)°

------------------
Xavier Cabanne
Restons cool, mais à Clermont !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Avril 2000)

En ce qui me concerne j'ai un G3 233 (donc beige).
Apparement ce n'est pas tres dangereux de passer à 266Mhz..J'ai une notice en anglais pour le faire (pécho sur le net, il n'y a pas assez de place pour la reproduire ici).
Mais moi ce que je voudrais c'est des immages car pour moi un cavalier ca évoque plutot l'équitation.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Avril 2000)

j'ai fait passer mon G3/266 desktop de 266 à 300. un petit cavalier (ridicule morceau de cuivre coinceau dans un morceau de plastique à trou) à retirer, un autre à déplacer. le mac redemarre. je suis bien à 300mhz. Bon ça change pas grand chose... presque rien. sauf sur de très longs calculs (compression stuffit ou seti)
donc l'opération ne m'a réellement rien apporté.. je ne referais pas


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Avril 2000)

Voici un site qui pourra peut-être t'aider à augmenter la vitesse de ton mac, mais c'est en anglais (il y a aussi des photos pour accompagner les explications). 
Et ce pour tout type de mac sauf les derniers G4.
http://www.xlr8yourmac.com/G3-ZONE/yosemite/OC.html 

Salut @+ !

------------------


----------



## Fogi (27 Avril 2000)

Tous les dtails (en anglais) et dessins en vue d'overclocker son g3 sur le site : www.bekkoame.or.jp/~t.imai/g3ae1.html 
(le signe ~, avant t.imai est le tilde, 
taper : touche option n et ensuite touche espace)
J'ai pouss mon g3 266  300, puis 315 mhz pendant plusieurs mois sans problme, le processeur ne prend que 4 degrs environ.
Aujourd'hui, j'ai un 333 pouss  366 qui tourne meme  400 mhz...
Un 233 peut tourner  292 mhz bus systme  83 Mhz voire  300 bus 66.
tu trouveras sur le site : xlr8yourmac.com des tas d'exemples d'overclocking (en anglais, dsol) et des tas de rponses (en anglais toujours)  toutes les questions que tu te poses (et que je me suis poses moi aussi).
bon courage.
fogi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Avril 2000)

Mais quelqu'un a t il noté des probleùes de stabilité? Je dois faire relativement souvent des rendus sur After Effects ou sur Logic Audio.
4 minutes de vidéo (avec compression Cinepak) broadcast c'est quand meme 12 heures de calcules sur mon G3 233. L'overclock pourrait peut etre m'aider ? Qu'en pensez vous?


----------



## velvet (27 Avril 2000)

Moi, je n'avais pas eu la chance de pouvoir augmenter mon G3/266 à 333Mhz ou +, mais seulement 280Mhz ;-(( 
Mais, maintenant j'ai pu l'overclocké en G4 500Mhz...en changeant de mac ))
Concernant le G3/233 de "lexkd" l'overclock réduirait notablement tes temps de calculs. 
Pousse ton G3 jusqu'à 300Mhz et si tu constates des erreurs intempestives (théoriquement cela arrivait pendant le redémarrage) ne t'inquiètes pas et redescends ta fréquence jusqu'à ce que ton Mac fonctionne normalement.
Si ca se trouve tu pourras même monter au dela ;-O


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Avril 2000)

http://www.bekkoame.or.jp/~t.imai/g3ae1.html 
ce lien ne répond pas et pour l'autre lien (xlr8 your mac) c'est tres interessant mais il n'y pas de photos pour les G3 beiges.
voila pour le moment


----------



## Fogi (28 Avril 2000)

Effectivement le serveur Bekkoame ne rpond plus.
En cas d'overclocking trop pouss, le mac "gle" surtout a cause de la backside cache
qui peut ne pas supporter une frquence trop leve (rappelons qu'elle fonctionne  la moiti de la frquence du processeur)
En ce qui concerne la stabilit, on la verifie quand tout semble fonctionner normalement en ralisant une dmo de jeu (Tomb raider 3, par ex.); on peut aussi faire "monter" sur le bureau un dossier smi, si a plante, c'est pas stable
si a ne plante pas c'est stable. sauvegarder ses fichiers et dossiers ... juste au cas ou.
De toutes faons, il ne faut pas attendre de miracle avec un 233, a tournera plus vite, tout serat plus "ractif", mais ce ne sera pas un G4. Enfin l'overclocking,c'est... GRATUIT.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Avril 2000)

Moi je voudrais juste passer de 233 à 266 pour le moment. Ils disent que c'est tres simple mais J'ai peur de faire une connerie.
Je ne sais pas exactement quel cavalier (le petit bout en metal ds le capuchon en plastique?) déplacer.
FAut il acheter des cavalier séparés (plutot que le bout de plastok qui recouvre tout)?

------------------


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Avril 2000)

j'ai un G3 233 beige overclocké a 266 : il marche très bien depuis pls moins. C'est pratique quand on fait des rendu 3D. je l'ai bousté à 300 MHz mais il plante très rapidement, alors, je suis descendu a 266. Une pince fine et le tour est joué on déplace les cavaliers et ca marche!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Avril 2000)

j'ai entendu dire que les premiers iMac (233, 266 et 333)avaient exactement le même processeur, la même carte mêre etc. Mais Apple les a bridés pour avoir une "évolution" et que l'on pouvait les faire monter à 333 ou 366 sans problèmes. Les autres G3 sont peut-être pareils


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Avril 2000)

Neoseed, dit ns stp quel cavalier sdéplacer ou?

------------------


----------



## Fogi (29 Avril 2000)

Sur le bloc de cavaliers, il y a 9 emplacements. 
Sur le G3 233, 4 emplacements sont occups par un cavalier :  De bas en haut ( ou du devant du mac vers l'arrierre)
N¡ 1,2 et 3 = libres
N¡ 4,5,6 et 7 = cavaliers
N¡ 8 et 9 = libres
Pour aller  266, il faut juste ajouter un cavalier en position N¡2 (et pas dplacer!!)
Pour aller  300, il faut oter le N¡4 et le placer en N¡ 1
Une config trs utilise aux USA et parit-il stable c'est 292 Mhz bus 83 : Il faut oter les cavaliers N¡5 et N¡7

Un conseil pour s'y retrouver, dessine un rectangle a 9 cases, numrote de 1  9 en partant du bas et noircis les cases ou se trouvent les cavaliers, et ce pour chaque config en commenant par la 233


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Avril 2000)

Bon je viens d'essayer avec mon G3 233 de passer à 292. Je récapitule pour vérifier: Il n'y a aucun cavalier a part en 4 et 6.
Mon mac redemarre sans probléme. J'ai l'impression qu'il redemarre plus rapidement (psychologique?). 
Le systeme Apple affiche une vitesse de mon proc de 291Mhz (pas 192?)
Pour le moment ca tourne sans probleme mais dois-je mattendre à des surprises? Si oui de quel type?

------------------


----------



## Fogi (1 Mai 2000)

Chouette!
Aucun cavalier sauf en 4 et 6 c'est OK
a dmarre et a tourne plus vite, ce n'est pas spectaculaire mais c'est effectif.
Surveiller la temprature processeur avec "clockometer" un freeware de powerlogix  www.powerlogix.com 
entre 35¡ et 51¡ c'est ok
Le genre de problmes :
 se manifeste par divers disfonctionnements des plantages d'application ou un gel du mac par ex.
Des utilisateurs amricains reportent une utilisation de plusieurs mois dans cette config sans aucun problme, toutefois chaque mac est diffrent...
au pire, revenir a 233


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Mai 2000)

MERCI a vous tous ...

grace a vous je viens d'overclocker  mon G3-233 a 291.5Mhz avec le bus a 83Mhz...

Tout a l'air tres stable ... on verra sur le long terme.

------------------
- www.funkelectric.com  -


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2000)

Quel est la temprature dite maximum pour une Yosemite ? Je vais tester sur le mien ce soir un overclocking de 300  350, et si stable  ce niveau 366 voir 400. Je suis curieux de faire le test juste pour voir,... Quelqu'un  dj fait ce test ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Mai 2000)

Le site japonnais conscaré à l'overclocking ne se trouve plus à http://www.bekkoame.or.jp/~t-imai/maine.html 
 mais bien à http://www.bekkoame.ne.jp/~t-imai/maine.html 

c'est juste 2 lettres à changer


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Mai 2000)

Florent,
J'ai fait passer avec succès un G3 Yosemite de 350 à 420 Mhz. Pour cela, j'ai modifié la vitesse du Bus de 100 à 120 Mhz. 
J'ai fais cela car il ne marchait pas avec un multiplicateur de 4 avec le bus normal (ce qui aurait dû donner 400). Cela prouve que chaque machine est différente. 
Son G3 au cuivre fonctionnait à 32-35°C avant l'overclocking, il est désormais à 37-43°C.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2000)

Tu as quelle température de processeur à ce moment la ? J ai fait passer un 300 à 350, tout fonctionne parfaitement. Je vais tester le 400 pour voir, mais j arrive à 72 voir 76°C,... Correcte ou pas ?

------------------
Vive les weeks ends 
http://homepage.mac.com/redbull


----------



## Fogi (6 Mai 2000)

La temprature maxi sur un yosemite est celle qui fait planter le mac...
J'ai un G3 333 overclock a 375 bus 83 cache  187,5 "stable" depuis quelques jours.
 400 Mhz, j'ai des problmes de blocage d'applications au moment d'enregistrer ou d'ouvrir un fichier.
La temprature dmarre  43¡ et se stabilise  47¡ ( 375 comme  400)
Les proces IBM chauffent parat-il moins que les Motorola.
Une astuce : Le radiateur doit faire un parfait contact avec le proce, il faut veiller  ce que le clip de maintien ne soit pas top lache, on peut le tordre lgrement de telle sorte qu'il renforce la pression de contact.
Il est possible aussi d'intercaler entre le proce et le radiateur, une "noisette" de pte thermale (conductrice de chaleur) ou/et de rajouter en ventilateur.
Dans tous les cas d'overckloking, agir avec prudence, certains conseillent de ne pousser que de 15  20 % maxi, utilisez un bracelet anti-magntique ou dchargez vous (si je puis dire) sur le bloc de l'alim (connect  la terre bien sur).
bon week-end  tous, je pars  la plage...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2000)

Ok, j ai regardé avec un de mes collègues, je vais coller un petit ventilateur dessus le radiateur de sorte à pousser l'air qui sort du radiateur vers le haut. Un ptit coup de sianolite et c'est bon  Acutellement il est stable à 68°C de moyenne donc je vais le pousser à 400 pour voir, j ai regardé sur un Powerbook FireWire, on monte à 100°C en lisant un DVD ou en encodant des Mp3s... donc on peut y aller je pense 

------------------
Vive les weeks ends 
http://homepage.mac.com/redbull


----------



## Fogi (7 Mai 2000)

Attention! hola! verboten! damned! arch!
Krsse Betizeu
SURTOUT PAS DE CYANOLITE.
Pour dcoller le radiateur, bonjour!
De plus cette colle est ISOLANT thermique donc elle forme une pellicule entre le proce et le radiateur et... a chauffe plus; il faut de la pate thermale conductrice de chaleur (la blanche, on dirait du joint silicone) on l'utilise en electronique ou en chauffagie pour les thermocouples.. elle est neutre, ne sche pas et est non agressive pour les composants.
Cela dit, ce n'est quand mme pas grave, et donc... surveiller la temprature!
Lors de grosses chaleurs (je suis sur ajaccio) l'an dernier, j'ai install un ventilo supplmentaire ; destin aux PC, il s'agit d'un bloc que l'on positionne au dessus d'un port PCI et qui evacue l'air vers l'extrieur. Cest efficace.


----------



## Fogi (7 Mai 2000)

Heu, la cyanolite, c'est pour coller le ventilo?
Bon si c'est le cas tout ce que j'ai dit prcedemment est quand mme valable
J'ai le cerveau qui a chauff  la plage...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2000)

c est pour coller le Raditeur au ventilo, et pas le radiateur au processeur  Donc je vois pas le problème 

------------------
Vive les weeks ends 
http://homepage.mac.com/redbull


----------



## Fogi (8 Mai 2000)

Dans ce cas y'en n'a pas.
Remarque, ma rponse peut servir  celui qui serait tent de le faire.
Mon cerveau a refroidi...


----------



## NeoJF (3 Novembre 2000)

Les meilleurs sites pour l'overclocking sont indiqués dans ce forum (seulement anglais). Sinon, j'ai réussi à passer mon G3/233 à 83/33/292. Par contre, je ne sais pas où me procurer des cavaliers séparés, car avec les 4 morceaux de cuivre contenus dans le bloc plastique, je n'ai pas beaucoup de configs possibles. Pouvez-vous m'aider ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2000)

je possede un G3 blanc bleu a 400 Mhz et je viens, sur vos explications, de l'overlocker a 450 mais voila il ne veut pas  demarrer en 500, il emet le son de demarrage et ne lance pas le systeme...ensuite a partitr de 550 Mhz il ne demarre meme plus! Pourtant la temperature a 450 n'est que de 40 ° merci de me dire si il est possible que je pousse l'overclock encore plus loin


----------



## Fogi (4 Novembre 2000)

450 Mhz sur un B&B c'est bien, si tu as des pb a 500, c'est peut-être que la backside cache du proce n'accepte pas d'etre poussée au dela de 225 Mhz (la moitié de la vitesse du proce... 550 Argh! c'est beaucoup.
(A 400 = 200, à 450 = 225, à 500 = 250..)
Il n'est jamais recommandé de pousser un processeur, quand à augmenter la vitesse du bus de la carte mère... 
attention. 
Je t'engage Samigina, a naviguer sur  www.accelerateyourmac.com 
On peut remplacer le bloc de cavalier par des cavaliers indépendants du même type que ceux que l'on trouve a l'arrière des disques durs..


----------



## NeoJF (5 Novembre 2000)

Les cavaliers que l'on met à l'arrière des disques sont beaucoup plus gros que la taille du bloc,  avez-vous réellemnt overclocké avec ça ? J'ai un G3 beige ms j'pense que les jumpers ont la même taille. Sinon, juste une indic de temp. : mon G3/233 overclocké à 300 pointe à 51°C mais semble tourner ss problême.


----------



## Fogi (5 Novembre 2000)

Pour aller à 466 Mhz, il me manquait un cavalier, J'en ai mis un provenant d'un DD, sur la position 1, le reste du bloc est décalé d'un cran vers l'arriere.
Pour la température, ça me semble normal, mon 266 d'origine tournait à cette temperature en "vitesse de croisière", au démarrage, c'etait 47°.


----------



## gribouille (5 Novembre 2000)

si je passe mon 266 beige desktop vers 333Mhz / 33Mhz Pci clock / 83Mhz Bus clock / avec les cavaliers en    P2 / P4 / P6     au lieu de    P2 / P4 / P5 / P6 / P7    (266 par défaut) ; ça marche ?
C'est pas trop comme overclock ?

------------------
A+

Rémy

"G3 Beige, c'est bien, pour la poussière ça se voit moins."

http://www.shampooing-ideal.net/


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Novembre 2000)

pour info mon G3 233 tourne à 290 depuis des mois et des mois sans problemes


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Novembre 2000)

J'avais overclocké mon G3 B&W 400 en 450 et au début ça marchait très bien mais après 2 mois, lors de l'intallation d'un logiciels il s'est mis à déconner !
Résultat : erreur -127 = 2 fichiers innéfaçables +fihiers croisés +plein de merdes iréparables par Techtool et Norton (les derniers)
--&gt;J'ai du effacer tous mon dique dur !

PS : Ca ne marchait pas non plus en 500 Mhz


----------



## Fogi (5 Novembre 2000)

Gribouille, 333, ça peut marcher mais c'est un peu trop à mon avis, la config que j'ai utilisé sur mon 266 pendant des mois sans Pb. c'est 315/35/70.
JBug, au bureau j'ai overclocké le G3 BB 400 à 450 il y a un mois, no problemo. Je pense que ton Pb se situe ailleurs ( ou alors c'est moi qui vais planter dans un mois...)


----------



## Fogi (6 Novembre 2000)

Pour les cavaliers c'est bien ça : en position 1-5-6-8-9
Mon g3 est aujourd'hui à 466, mais avec un nouveau proce... A 315, il a fonctionné pratiquement un an sans probleme sous OS 8.6

________A+


----------



## gribouille (6 Novembre 2000)

Merci Fogi

Bon ben je vais m'y mettre, en croisant les doigts (on sais jamais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

------------------
A+

Rémy

"G3 Beige, c'est bien, pour la poussière ça se voit moins."

http://www.shampooing-ideal.net/


----------



## gribouille (6 Novembre 2000)

Bon je récapitule pour être sûr de pas mettre un cavalier de travers pour 315 MHz /35/70 les cavaliers je les déplace en P1/P5/P6/P8/P9

Et il fonctionne toujours aussi stablement ton 266 passé en 315  Fogi ?

------------------
A+

Rémy

"G3 Beige, c'est bien, pour la poussière ça se voit moins."

http://www.shampooing-ideal.net/


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Novembre 2000)

question bette comme ca :

peut-on overclocker un iBook ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Novembre 2000)

oui tu peux vas sur http://www.bekkoame.ne.jp/~t-imai/maine.html  et la tudevrais trouver la doc pour overclocker un ibook (merci a  sharp shooter pour l'adresse) aller bye et bonne chance


----------



## bengilli (7 Novembre 2000)

vous avez fini de faire du "tuning" sur vos mac????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



non mais! on voit apparaitre dans les foires des ibook GTI 16s, et des imac TDI avec 200 chevaux sous le clavier!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Macintosh way of life...


----------



## gribouille (8 Novembre 2000)

AAAhhh oouuuuaaaiis top géniale l'idée

y 'avais pas pensé

demain je le repeins à la bombe en rouge métallisé le G3 beige desktop avec un macaron piqué sur une peugeot collé devant, et des baguettes chromées sur les côtés... et pis des catadioptres sur le tiroir du CDrom....voilà, c'est bien comme ça...

(le premier qui me dit que ça ressemble à une mobylette Pizza'Hut, je le ... heuuu ... il auras raison  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

bon j'vais essayer aut'chose j'crois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
A+

Rémy

"G3 Beige, c'est bien, pour la poussière ça se voit moins."

http://www.shampooing-ideal.net/


----------



## Fogi (8 Novembre 2000)

Oui, et moi je vais mettre un couvre clavier en fourrure et un petit chien qui hoche la tête sur mon écran...


----------



## JediMac (8 Novembre 2000)

Super, moi je vais le peindre tout en beige, lui mettre une tour toute carrée et lui coller un ventilo, comme ça ce sera une vraie bécane de plouc !! Un wintel quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Je sais, je sais, c'est du mauvais esprit. Je ne recommencerai plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )

bye

------------------
Ami ! La plénitude tu atteindras lorsque MacUser tu seras !! enfin presque...


----------



## NeoJF (12 Novembre 2000)

J'ai un G3/233 oc en 300. J'habite à Nice et je doute qu'il passe l'été à cette vitesse. Avez-vous une solution facilement réalisable (matériel dispo en France) par un utilisateur peu bricoleur ?
J'ai déjà tt vu sur le site xlr8 ms je n'arrive pas à détacher le radiateur du proce et ma nappe IDE du CD ne passe pas ds le petit trou du dessus !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Novembre 2000)

pour overcloker mon iBook... c'est completement dément !  il me faut dessouder des résistances miniature !


no fucking way!

je vais rester avec mon p'tit iBook300

mais.. j'ai un PowerBook 1400.. serait-il possible de l'overclocker celui-la ?

------------------
Hete MacMania iNterpriz 
Think different, Think 
big sti!


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (16 Novembre 2000)

Bonjour,

Je vois que vous avez tous des machines relativement récentes (G3). Moi j'ai un modeste PPC 5500/225 proce. 603EV.
Puis-je aussi l'overclocker ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Novembre 2000)

Salut tout le monde,

J'ai overlocké mon G3 beige de 266 à 300 mhz et il fonctionne très bien, aucune erreure ou bug à signalé.

@+

Manu


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Décembre 2000)

existe-t-il un site en francais ou en anglais..  qui explique comment démonter un ibook ?!

j'ai enlever toute les tite vis.. mais rien a faire ! le ibook ne veut pas s'ouvrir.. et je n'ose pas le forcer..

(je veux l'over clocker! grr)

merci

------------------
Hete MacMania iNterpriz 
Think different, Think 
big sti!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Décembre 2000)

hete, a ta place je laisserais tomber... tu vois il faut en fait dessouder des resistances et les ressouder pour pouvoir overclocker un iBook ou un iMac! Quand en plus tu t'appercois que le resistances fond 1 mm sur 2mm alors la tu te dis finalement je crois qu'il va assez vite mon iBook


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Décembre 2000)

j'ai un nouveau job..  un magasin qui vend et repare les mac 

et on est équiper pour désoudé les tites résistances..  mais pas pour ouvrir le putin de cassing du iBook

et non.. mon iBook est TRES lent.. meme avec un sys tout neuf (ça doit etre à force de faire joujou sur les Dual G4 500 hehehe)

Ce que j'ai remarqué avec mes confrères de travail.. c'est que le nouveau iBook.. a le MEME processeur..  mais over clocker. 

et il est vraiment plus rapide ! 

(en théorie, d'apres un des mes confrère de travail.. qui travail chez apple canada on peut over clocker jusqu'a 1.5 ghz mais.. il faut un cooling system hehe)

alors.. svp.. si vous connaissez un site qui montre comment le démonter mon ti joujou, j'en serais très reconnaissant!

mici !

------------------
Hete MacMania iNterpriz 
Think different, Think 
big sti!


----------



## Number One (12 Décembre 2000)

Même processeur, c'est vite dit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 La cache n'est pas la même Et peut-être qu'il n'est pas overclocké, mais est plus rapide à la base ?

------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
Number One on the net 
Sorry, but Only Mac !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Décembre 2000)

voila mon G3 233 est overclock à 291Mhs depuis pas mal longtemps maintenant et tout était biensauf que j'ai remplacé mon disk dur d'origine par un Seagate Barracuda 20Gig. Depuis mon mac est moins stable et je me demande si c'est parcque je tire un peut trop sur la corde? Parcqu'on m'a dit qu'un UltraATA bracnhé sur l'IDE ca fait travaillé plus le proc ( apart si je met une carte ultrata interne biensur)vous pensez que ca peut avoir un rapport??


----------



## Fogi (13 Décembre 2000)

Salut
292 est le maximum raisonnable pour un 233 et tu as poussé le bus à 83 Mhz...
Pour tester, une bonne méthode est de faire "monter" sur le bureau un gros dossier ".smi" ou lancer une démo (puissante) de jeux comme Unreal par ex. Si ça fige, il faut redescendre la fréquence.
Tu peux essayer 70/35/280 ou 266. Je sais qu'au states ils tournent souvent à 292 sans Pb.
Il est probable aussi que le fait de mettre un ultra 66 sur le port IDE d'origine occasionne quelques disfonctionnements, moi je l'ai fait, ça à bien tourné pendant  les15 jours d'utilisation.
Autre piste : la nappe, vérifie les branchements...
A+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Décembre 2000)

moi j'ai overclocké mon G3 233 à 291 Mhz et ca marchait nickel jusqu'a ce que je change mon disque dur pour un Barracuda 20 Gig. Qqn m'a dit que mettre un DD UltraATA sur un IDE ca faisait fonctionner plus le proc
est ce que ca poyrrait expliqer la relative instabilité de mon systeme??


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Décembre 2000)

désolé d'avoir posté deux fois
en fait j'ai deux autres pistes: la partitionnage (j'ai 700Meg pour macos9.0.4 est ce assez?)
ou la connection ADSL
ce qui est sur c'est que mon mac marchait parfaitement en overclocké depuis 6 mois.
L'instabilité est arrivé avec le diskdur


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Décembre 2000)

justement ! j'ai plus de cache.. donc.. mon bébé peu aller plus vite que les new ibook !

sérieux.. je veux me défouler un peu la 

j'ai quand meme 512k de cache.. fack.. je suis en théorie plus vite.. et si je le monte à 433 .. ca va aller vite en titi ! hehe 

tk.. je continue a chercher comment ouvrir  l'ordinateur

------------------
Hete MacMania iNterpriz 
Think different, Think 
big sti!


----------

